# First pup: train alone or send away



## kkgf (Feb 11, 2014)

Gentlemen looking for advice: I got my first pup this fall and debating whether to send him off this late spring/summer to a trainer. Pup has been great, I have been working on basic obedience (sit, stay, come, heel). We do work with pheasant wings on a bumper but this winter has been a bear to get anything done outside. He is about 6mos now. I have bought many DVD's and books but never having personally trained a dog, I don't want to "screw it up". All the books and dvds make everything seem so easy but I have found the contrary. I am considering doing a 2-3 month intro to birds and beginner hunting program for the dog. Anyone out there have any advice on the matter or been in similar situation? I do understand that I probably need more training than he does.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2014)

What are your goals for the pup?


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Here is my bias. If you want a well oiled machine that you can take to trials and have a handler run for you, then invest in training to the max

If you need help with the fundamentals a trainer can be a great help.
If you want a hunting companion that will forgive your mistakes more than you forgive theirs....then do it yourself. 
You might not ever have a trophy for the shelf, but you will have years of enjoyment.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

What breed is your pup? I'm thinking a retriever as bumpers are mentioned.


----------



## kkgf (Feb 11, 2014)

pup is a yellow lab, I am just looking for a average hunter that listens and behaves himself around the house. I have no desire in field trials just the average weekend warrior (upland/waterfowl). My only logic by sending him away would be a trainer could get more accomplished in 1/110th of the time it may take me, however I don't want to lose that "best friend" mentality either. I am torn. I do appreciate the feedback guys. Thanks.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If you want to train the dog yourself, labs are the easiest breed for that. They are people friendly, they want to please, and the instincts you need in the dog are all there. Plus you will have a higher bond with the dog. Some folks want their dog trained to the highest level. For a good hunting dog that isn't really necessary. Do the basic obedience, sit, come, stay, heel, charge (lay down), and hup (freeze in place). I didn't use hup and I should have. It not only lets you catch up to the dog that is on a running bird, but is also a safety measure, when the dog is approaching a hazard.

Keep the sessions short so the pup still has interest when you quit. No student likes to do endless pages of long division.

If you go with a pro trainer there is a difference between hunting form and professional training form. A pro trainer will expect the dog to take the straight line to the bird that is to be retrieved. That has no use in hunting. It slows the action down and puts the dog in unnecessary danger with obstacles he would otherwise go around. Nor is it really necessary to go to the first bird shot instead of the second that is closest.

Whatever you decide you have the perfect breed for a first dog.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

The fun is training yourself. I'm on my 6th dog and even though its cold training is always fun. Its amazing how they learn. Mine is 13 wks and has had feathers in mouth she found in the woods. Hoping to get a rooster up for her. She will be hunting with me this spring. My tag a long buddy.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

15 minutes a day and by hunting season you will have a well trained dog just follow ONE and only ONE of those DVD training regimens, don't mix them up

and 15 minutes a day is actually better than 30, keep it short and sweet and leave the dog wanting more so he doesn't get sour


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

If you have the time a patience train it yourself. Try Fowldawgs 1-2 by Rick Stawski.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Go pick yourself up the Bill Hilmann puppy DVD. Follow that and join a local retriever club. Much better use of your money if you're looking for an average hunting dog.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2014)

I would not suggest Hillman's program for someone who has never trained a retriever before with a collar. I love Hillman's program but it is not for a beginner if you ask me. Best advice you can get is if you are going to train it yourself find an experienced person to help you or join a retriever club.


----------



## kkgf (Feb 11, 2014)

What do you guys think about buying birds to get him familiar during the summer? Anyone know of somewhere to get just a few birds? I don't think the city would love a pheasant coop in my backyard. Training has been going really well to this point. Thanks for all the feedback guys. I think when I started I read too many different books/or tried too much with the pup, it can be overwhelming. He is 7 mos old now and starting to learn faster.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Where do you live? You could join a retriever club if there's one near by. With club memberships, they typically have frozen birds available. Otherwise, you can call bird hunting preserves and purchase live or dead pheasants and chuckers. There's also pro's that you could contact about getting in on a bird purchase that they have coming. Pro's typically order birds a couple times a month.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

It's hard to train a hunting dog of any kind without birds. If the first birds the pup sees in the fall are the pheasant opener, iit will take a lot longer to train him to stay close, etc. once the guns start going off and birds are flying you'll soon have an out of control pup running everywhere flushing birds out of range and you'll be yelling "Lucky come back here, damnit" and hyperventilating into your whistle, etc. been there, done that myself a lot in the past! We've all hunted with out of control dogs.
IMO, and I'm no pro trainer, a good lab or spaniel will retrieve fine, they all love the game, but the most important thing is to get across to them that all the action is around YOU, not a quarter mile ahead! Unless you want to field trial a dog, I forget having him steady toflush and shot,etc. not important to me at all.
I want a buddy who stays close and " finds Em, flushes Em ( in range) fetches Em, and is a family member the other 350 days of the year. 
Birds, birds, birds is important, but the toughest for us city slickers to find, along with places to work them. I used to raise .Coutournix ??sp quail. Little guys, nest at a month of age, make little noise in a backyard small cage. Now that we've downsized into the city I wonder if anyone knows where to get them. Otherwise, pigeons are easy enough to raise and if you get along with your neighbors, a few might be tolerable. Also a retriever or spaniel club can really help you with birds, advice, and a place to work your little buddy.
Good luck. BTW, where are you located


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I would go buy Ken Roebuck's book "Gun Dog Training Spaniels and Retrievers". You can pick it up used on Amazon for $8.00 - $10.00. It's what I used for training all my Springers over the years.


----------

